# An Invitation



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello fish friends.
-
I will likely not be remembered by most, but in a past life I was once a moderator here.
-
Over the summer I created a Tropical Fish related website/blog with over 80 articles you may find great value in. The articles have been written by three authors with over 125 combined years in the hobby. I have written many, but there are also articles from Byron (also a former member/moderator here) as well a Greg Sage of Select Aquatics, Erie Co., a professional breeder.
-
I invite you to have a look and see what you think:
MJV Aquatics Home - MJV Aquatics Blog


----------



## 20yearfishexpert (Jan 21, 2021)

Wow thats amazing! I read them all before! Great info thanks so much!


----------

